# HO slot car race March 4th in NC



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
I'll be hosting an HO slot car race on Sunday, March 4th. The doors will open at 8AM and we will start racing at 1PM. 
The first race will be a Novice/Newbie class, the rules are:

Entrants may race one of three chassis combos-
Stock Tomy/Racemasters SRT with .458 slip-on silicones
Stock Tomy/Racemasters Super G+ with .250 dia. double-flange wheels and .438 silicone tires
Stock Tomy/Racemasters G3/G3R with stock wheels and tires
A stock Tomy/AFX GT body must be used and may not be lowered. Examples of allowable bodies: BMW's,Camaro's Corvettes, Datsun 240Z, Ferrari Testarossa, Firebird, Monza GT, Nissan 300 ZX, Nissan GRT, Peugeot 205, Porsche 934, Porsche 959, and VW Golf. If there are any qustions about legality of a body just e-mail me.

The second class will be an SRT class:
This class is open to all competitors
A stock Tomy/Racemasters SRT chassis must be used with "spec" slip-on silicones handed out the day of the race.
A stock GT/GTP body must be used
Round-robin format with two or three minute heats.

Super Stock:
Legal chassis are:
Tomy G3 or G3R(901 or newer 902, 911)
Slottech T1 or T2
Wizzard P3/Storm
Bodies must be lexan with a GT/GTP body style
"Hot Stock" arms are allowed, minimum 6.0 OHMS
G3R twisted brush endbells may be used 
Any gears, wheels, tires may be used
Any electricals (No shunt wires)
Round robin with three minute heats on the "big track"

If we have time we may also run a stock T-Jet class with slip-on rear silicones only.

I have plenty of extra cars built up for the Novice class if anyone needs to borrow one.

There may be several new participants who don't have cars/contollers so if you have an extras please bring them along.
Also, if anyone has any extra Tyco pan chassis wheels(fronts and rears) that I may purchase in chrome, silver, or gray please bring them along.
In addition, I need:
Two HP7 chassis with white wheels and four with silver wheels.
Window glass for three Tyco Porsche 962's, I'll buy complete bodies no matter what shpe they are in if the glass is good.

If anyone has any questions they may e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 336-775-9495 after 7:00PM.

Hope to see you on March 4th!

Bob Weichbrodt
5771 Candlewood Drive
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

UPDATE TO THE RULES:

In the Novice/Newbie class on the Super G+ chassis we will allow any rear wheel size(.250, .260, .275, etc) with a slip on silicone, minimum tire diameter is .438

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

There will be an open practice this Sunday, Feb. 26th. Everyone is invited to come by and "get up to speed", so to speak. The doors will open at 9AM and will have the Daytona 500 on the TV down in the race room in the afternoon.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winsron-Salem, NC


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

I"ll be there around 10 Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Can't wait till tommorrow the first race for us this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is a short list of good reasons to attend an event at my place:

1. Two great tracks to race on. 
2. An HO slot car collection you've got to see to believe. :thumbsup:
3. Plenty of extra cars to loan out. 
4. LOTS of great guys. :freak:
5. It's FREE!!!! :tongue:

Anyone have any other ideas to add???


Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

your humble presence?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Humble......yeah, I am such a great guy, lol. It'll just be a crazy, busy day for me. I'll be working on cars, running the races, answering all kinds of questions about cars in my collection, etc. It would really be nuts though if I tried to race, too!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:Had a great time and was nice to meet all the fellow racers i didnt know!


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

I really liked running the SRT classes, had a great time. Congrats to all the winners ! Good bunch of guys. I'll be back.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bob, How did the races go. Did you get to race or were you race director all day. I see a couple of our old racers were racing out on the West coast this past weekend with the Fray cars. Pat


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
Though yesterday's turnout was rather light, the intensity of the competition was fierce, in a very light-hearted way. 
The first event was the Novice/Newbie class where the drivers were allowed to run either a TOMY SRT, a TOMY Super G+, or a TOMY G3.
There were three SRT's in the field, along with one G3 and one Super G.
This race was run on the 5 by 27 foot road course with long straights and sweeping turns. The lap length is 108 feet.
1/32nd scale veteran Steve Acesta showed his versatility with a controller and accumulated 66 laps. Donnie Dunovant(BlueDevilDonnie) showed remarkable car control and consistancyby obtaining 62 laps. Second time visitor Cliff Henke ran a stong race though interestingly, he got higher lap totals for the two "gutter" lanes compaired to the two middle lanes. Dustin Roberts returned to HO scene here in NC after a long hiatus and was only a lap out of third place. Here are the totals for the Red, Blue, White, and Yellow lanes:

1. Steve 15, 18, 16, 17 SRT 66
2. Donnie 15, 15, 16, 16 G3 62
3. Cliff 15, 13, 13, 16 SRT 56
4. Dustin 15, 13, 14, 13 SRT 55
5. Chad 11, 11, 12, 9 Super G 42

The second race was for SRT cars with "spec" tires handed out moments before the race began. This race was run on the 4 by 16 foot Wizz road course. Jim Morris arrived just in time to get in a few minutes of practice and the race was started. Steve Acesta showed the way and topped the field again with a smooth, consistant run. Here are the overall race totals for the Red, White, Blue, and Yellow lanes:

1. Steve 19, 22, 23, 23 87
2. Cliff 21, 22, 21, 21 85
3. Dustin 18, 19, 23, 22 82
4. Jim 21, 18, 22, 19 80
5. Chad 19, 19, 22, 19 79
6. Donnie 17, 20, 19, 16 72

Our good friend and new racer Tim had to leave after the second race, a big hats off for all the great Turn Marshalling he volunteered to do and he promises to enter all the races at the next event. He also brought along some really great custom paint jobs and body modifying he had done. With the great work he does along with Donnie and Dustin maybe we need to have a Concourse class, too.
Since we were going back to runing on the "big track" for the final class of the day (Super Stock) I decided to split the field into two races with three of the entrants in each. This way we had enough guys to turn marshall the entire course. 
The "A" Main consisted of Donnie, Dustin, and Chad.
The "B" Main consisted of Jim, Cliff, and Steve.
Each heat was 3 minutes of fast, furious, and CRAZY fun!!! Donnie started out in the Red outside lane and had three come offs during the heat. After one segment he was ahead of Dustin by one lane and Chad by four.
In the second segment Donnie BLISTERED the track for a total of 32 laps with NO come offs. Dusty was close behind with 30, and Chad batled the Yellow lane for a total of 24. In the third segment Donnie AGAIN blistered the track with a total of 31, with NO come offs again...... Dustin turned 28 in troublesome Yellow and Chad fought the Red lane for 24. In the final segment Donnie rocketed around the Yellow lane to an amazing total of 32, with not come offs again!!!:thumbsup: Dusty turned a respectable 27 in Red and Chad improved for a total of 27 in Blue. So the "A" Main totals were:

Donnie 29, 32, 31, 32 G3R 124
Dustin 27, 28, 30, 28 G3R 113
Chad 24, 27, 25, 24 G3 100

The "B" Main was Jim, Cliff, and Steve. This race also had some very close competition. Jim started in the outside Red lane with his G3R and put down a total of 24 laps. Cliff started in Blue with the only Wizzard Storm car in the event and battled Steve in the White lane with "his"(well, it was a car that was loaned to him) G3R. Cliff ran 27 laps and Steve ran 28. The second segment saw Jim run a much better 27 in Blue while Cliff ran 26 in White and Steve ran another 28, this time in Yellow. The third segment Jim clicked off a 29 in White, Cliff did 25 in Yellow, and Steve hooked up and jetted for a total of 30 in Red. So after three segments Steve had a total of 86, Jim had 80 and Cliff with close behind with 78. The fourth and final segment saw Steve crank out 32 laps in the Blue lane, Jim turned 29 in White and Cliff ran 26 in Red. Their totals were:

Steve 30, 32, 28, 28 118
Jim 24, 27, 29, 26 106
Cliff 26, 27, 26, 25 104

So the final results were:

1. Donnie 124
2. Steve 118
3. Dustin 113
4. Jim 106
5. Cliff 104
6. Chad 100

A BIG CONGRADULATIONS to Donnie for winning the Super Stock event!!!! He ran the last nine+ minutes of the race without a come off/wreck. 

Notes/Comments about the event: 
Donnie won the Super Stock race!
Everyone really enjoyed running the SRT's on the Wizz track.
Donnie won the Super Stock race!
There were chips/snacks left at the end of the day Guys too busy racing to eat???
Donnie won the Super Stock race!
We discussed possibly running an event this Spring using the C.R.L rules for their hard body class and inviting those guys down here to NC to race.
We will also start getting the ground work down for another Enduro here, probably in May. More to come on these events soon.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Bob, I see you did not race. Good job on the race write up. I just talked to Rich Wontorski. He raced in the Fray race in Frendale. He had a good time. Pat


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hi Pat,
I saw the name "R Wontorski" on the list of finishing positions and I wondered if it was the same guy we knew. That's cool, where is he living at now? Have you kept in touch with him?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes its the same crazy Wontorski. He is in Kingman, Az. He also ran into Fast Al at a race on the West coast back in November. Pat


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

That's pretty cool he ran into Al, I wonder if he got to race at Fray against one of my friends from here in NC, Lewis Wuori. I also know and have raced with Tom Bowman from Virginia Beach in the past. I am not doing much racing now, I moved my 90 year old Mom into my home so I stay here and take care of her.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

He probably did, Rich was on team Nevada. Pat


----------

